# Internet on Linux :\



## BXtreme (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm not a linux user, but I kinda like it. It @least gets the job done .
When my windows FAILS to boot, or gets corrupted linux helped me all out.
I've used freespire since now, it's more than gd for a new user.
I'll surely become a linux user, IF I'm actaully able to get online....which is practically the main problem. I'm on 512kbps working Adsl w/ as usual ethernet. But it's net problem keeps me away from it 
Pls give me an easy ethernet driver installation guide, or any app which does it for the user. Any ideas ?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Mar 11, 2007)

Normally Linux will detect most ethernet adaptors to start with in my experience - are you sure you've enabled it and set it up properly? Unfortunately I don't use Linux anymore and all distros are different, so I can't give you an exact guide on how to set it up.

When I used to use Fedora, it didn't detect my wireless LAN, so rather than going through that hassel of trying to get drivers working, I just moved to Ubuntu, which supported it and is easy to use. You should give it a try, it works with most hardware and was very easy to set up to a workable state. Sometimes its just a case of Linux disabling the network adaptor by default until you tell it how to work.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 11, 2007)

My router is Huawei SmartAX MT882, it has drivers for an older kernel, but I have newer linux.
I used Ubuntu b4, but I don't know where to put my connections' username and password


----------

